# Fuel filler tube RECALL



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I dropped my Xtrail off at the dealer to have the recall done. They need the vehicle for 2 days. The service advisor told me they have to remove the rear suspension and then the fuel tank to replace the filler tube. This sounds like a lot of work. I am hoping they don't damage any of the components. It's an older car with almost 200,000 km so I imagine there's a possibility something could happen. Has anybody had this recall done? I wonder what will happen if something is damaged. Will Nissan have to cover it? I hope this doesn't turn in to a headache.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems quite a few people have had it replaced. See this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/163713-leaky-fuel-filler-neck.html

Its now a generalized recall. Ours wasn't originally included back in 2014, but got a letter last week to have it checked and called Nissan Canada and our vin is now included. I will have to check the service manual to see what all is involved in replacing it.

Haven't had a problem with ours (yet) , no leaks, no check engine light, so I am not in a huge rush. I will check tomorrow and report back what is involved-- unless of course someone else who had it done can chime in and provide the info.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure if the fuel tank needs to be completely dropped, but it has to be drained, lowered and tilted a bit and they do have to undo some rear suspension components, possibly a bit of exhaust and the propeller shaft for awd versions. I would say that yes there is a possibility of some collateral damage. Please let us know the outcome of yours getting fixed. I think I will wait a bit and maybe check how many the dealer has done before sending mine in. I plan to wait at least until springtime, and maybe longer.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

On mine, the rear assembly came all out.
In 10 years i never dropped a single drop of gas due to over flow. 
After the recall service my rear bumper had dried gas and below the gas cap








You can see the results here.
I ve complained through their survey after service and told them to never bother me again for promotions of any kind.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The gas ate through the paint? Not too good. I understand your being pissed off. Any sign of failure on yours before you had it done?


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Please let us know the outcome of yours getting fixed. I think I will wait a bit and maybe check how many the dealer has done before sending mine in. I plan to wait at least until springtime, and maybe longer.


Got my Xtrail back earlier then estimated with no issues.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> The gas ate through the paint? Not too good. I understand your being pissed off. Any sign of failure on yours before you had it done?


No failure, i went there just to stay on safe side.
My driveway is newly paved and it sleeps in the garage inside of the house. I don't want any gas leaks inside.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------

